# Jacked myself up years ago Nutrition help wanted



## luxlucis (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys, new to this forum, good to be here and hoping you can help.

8 years ago I was 21 and like many 21 year olds I was hot headed and didnt listen to advice. So I went to Complete Nutrition one day and picked up one of there muscle building miracle stacks. Essentially the stack was S-drol, Epi, some omega supp and an OTC PCT. I took that for 6 weeks as recommended by the "experts" and saw some great gains with some horrible side effects but I fought through. Started my PCT and lost every single pound I had gained within the next 4 months despite working out as hard as I could. All my progress halted and I started going backwords. Went to the doctor and you can imagine what he told me. Anyways long story short my test plummeted. body shut down, gained a ton of fat and 8 year later have not lifted for years due to depression and am sick of looking like a fat boy so I joined a gym three weeks ago and have been going 3 times a week. Apparently my test levels are back within normal range (Total 537 Free 10.4) but I want to make the most of my lifting experience but my diet is not nearly in order. I have search the internet for good meal plans but I figured real advice from real people instead of mens health or other publications would be good. Any assistance in shedding fat while building some muscle would be helpful.

Age 29
Height 6'0"
Weight 197
Fat% unknown but guessing 20+%
Usual breakfast
1 container Chobani greek yogurt with fresh strawberries and granola, large apple, handful of almonds. light string cheese
Snack 1
Orange, protein bar
Lunch
almond butter and jam, green shake, PWO drink (I workout 30 minutes after I eat)
Afternoon snack
Whey protein drink, 4 oz chicken breast
Dinner
whatever my wife wants because she is pregnant and it is wise not to upset her. Dinner is where my diet goes off the rails because pregnancy cravings are a bitch. KFC, taco bell, mcdonalds etc. yea I know, not good.

Wondering what you guys think of my pre dinner food and what I can add/change. Thanks


----------



## mickems (Feb 19, 2016)

you should add up your macros according to the foods you listed.( like protein, carbs, fats. ) add up the calories so you know if you are under or over your limit.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2016)

your food is all over the place...your first meal just might be all allotted calories for the day! I'm not a dude so I don't know the formula's used to figure out what your calorie and macro intake should be but you need to find out or you're not going to get anywhere. 

hopefully someone like dizzy, zilla or spongy will chime in and help you out...welcome


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2016)

What Jenn and Mickems said, X2.

Figure out your TDEE, go here. 

Then an app like MyFitnessPal to track what you're actually eating throughout the day and compare to your TDEE.

From a macro perspective, its a bit of a personal thing - you need to know if your body responds well to higher fats or higher carbs, but the old saw of 1 gram of protein per Lb of lean mass is a good place to start. I personally run 40/40/20 and stay lean & still keep / gain a bit of size. YMMV, this is where someone like Spongy could be of service to you.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2016)

Jenner said:


> your food is all over the place...your first meal just might be all allotted calories for the day! I'm not a dude so I don't know the formula's used to figure out what your calorie and macro intake should be but you need to find out or you're not going to get anywhere.
> 
> hopefully someone like dizzy, zilla or spongy will chime in and help you out...welcome



yeah where's Dizzy. Hit the OP with a chart of knowledge.


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 20, 2016)

Glad to hear your body has recovered from the mistake you made years ago. Now that it is you don't have all that weight on your shoulders holding you back. Since you haven't done much in 8 years you are primed for results. By just a few small changes of going to the gym a few times a week and being a little conscious of what you eat you will experience positive results. Ease your way back into this and just don't jump right in. Eventually you want to eat less processed foods and more of your own cooking. that would mean less protein shakes, protein bars, and the fast food for dinner. Replace them with some home cooked meat and veggies.


----------

